# Melanotan 2



## vent_noir (Feb 19, 2013)

Have any of you guys ever used or heard of this? What is does in short is make you tan, faster, better, lowers appetite, increases libido, and is legal in the USA currently.

If any one has used this how did it affect you?

This is an injection peptide as well.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 19, 2013)

Guys on here have and are using it. Here is a recent thread:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-growth-factors/30144-anyone-melanotan-2-currently.html


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 19, 2013)

250 mcgs every day and you will be a different ethnic. Jut be sure to tan as well.  Maintenance you can cut back to a couple times a week.


----------



## vent_noir (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks guys! Again Anasci comes through


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 19, 2013)

I get ill when I'm taking MT2, so take it before bed to avoid it


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah too much 2 and you end up kicking around in bed ,sent to the couch with a sore gut and lonely pecker.125iu is Max for me.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 19, 2013)

50-100mcg (150 maximum) for me.
I got a really nice tan last summer


----------



## colochine (Feb 19, 2013)

I did 1mg ED for two weeks straight as the loading phase then maintained with 250mcg twice a week.

The active metabolite PT-141 is definitely a plus. Prepare yourself for some serious wood on higher doses.


----------



## Keith1569 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ya I ran 1mg for 2 weeks then I cut down to 500mg 3x a week


----------



## IronManPeptides (Feb 21, 2013)

vent_noir said:


> Have any of you guys ever used or heard of this? What is does in short is make you tan, faster, better, lowers appetite, increases libido, and is legal in the USA currently.
> 
> If any one has used this how did it affect you?
> 
> This is an injection peptide as well.



yes it is an injection but you can also take as a nasal spray


----------



## Incognito1 (Feb 21, 2013)

MT2 is great, been taking it for years


----------



## bag1980 (Mar 21, 2013)

ya everyone is different i found i needed only 250mcgs


----------



## IronManPeptides (Apr 17, 2013)

yes MT 2 is good stuff.


----------



## striffe (Apr 17, 2013)

I live in a very sunny climate. Im only doing 75mcgs a day, and im seeing results after 3 weeks. I tried 500mcgs, then 250mcgs, and even 150mcgs made me sick as a dog. Also made my BP go up. Now that ive adjusted to it, I could probably go up. At my current dose, Idont notice benefits to labido. But at 500 and 250 I def did.


----------



## cardealer (Apr 18, 2013)

I took 350 mcg daily during loading phase[2 weeks] and 8 minutes 2 x weekly in tan bed,for maintance I use 350 mcg 2  x week on days I use tanning bed still only use 10 minutes been on 4 months.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 19, 2013)

It works. 1mg max for me 1-2 every 4-5 daysfor maint. You can easily get 
very dark and your natural color just way darker. Very cool stuff .
man I would have loved to have this 30 yrs ago 
Darkens facial hair too . T


----------

